# Best material for threads



## bschlack (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello,
I've been considering adding my own threads to some of the pens I make. My question is about the materials used. Are there favorite materials to use for the blanks? Or maybe I should ask what the best materials are for the wear and tear of the threads.

Thanks


----------



## Carl Fisher (Feb 6, 2014)

Ebonite and Alumilite are 2 of the most popular, but most acrylic acetate blanks seem to take threading well.


----------



## bschlack (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks Carl. I appreciate the help.

Bob


----------



## Bruce markwardt (Feb 7, 2014)

I agree with Carl that alumilite and ebonite are the easiest materials to thread.  If I were starting I would start with alumilite.  It's available in a greater variety of blanks and it has no odor.


----------

